# full contact video



## dnovice (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres a video of my last full contact fight. Till now i've been caught up in med school, getting whooped by the material, so i've not had time to come and post anything. However, I thought I'd share this video. 

I unfortunately got eliminated in my first fight. It was a legitimate win for the other guy... He got me with some clear kicks that suprised me, and he threw me of the stage. 

I would love some constructive criticism... constructive. hope you guys are all doing fine. 

enjoy.


----------



## dnovice (Aug 1, 2010)

o sorry, i forgot. I'm in blue.


----------



## Haakon (Aug 1, 2010)

One thing I noticed is you kept dropping your hands and leaving your head open. Your opponent didn't (or wasn't able to) take advantage of it, but someday you might fight someone who will.

Your right low kicks to his lead leg seemed to be landing pretty well, but you didn't follow them up with anything. I think if you moved in after landing those, especially the ones where you got his leg off the ground, you could have done well with a right punch to the head.

I take it takedowns were legal, but no ground fighting?

You got eliminated in the first fight, but I don't think you fought badly. Did you have fun, and did you learn something from the fight?


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 1, 2010)

I will try to be gentle Dnovice , are you trying to apply Wing Chun in this competition or is it some freestyle thing?
If you are supposed to be doing Wing Chun , then I noticed there were a few problem areas , now I didn't watch the whole clip , but I watched enough to offer you some advice.
These aren't in any particular order.

Get your guard up in front of your head and keep it there.
Keep your arms out further in there proper angles.
Keep your hands on the centreline.
Stop bouncing around , your centre of gravity is too high , sink your weight down for power and stability.
Keep your head up and your back straight , your posture is all over the place and throwing your balance out .
Use centreline punches , not circular punches , they are too committed and will affect your stability and balance .
Don't open with a hook kick , it is too easily jammed , use it as a close range finisher after a series of chain punches.
Use Pak Sau to attack his guard , this will trap his lead arm and take it out of play , then dominate with chain punching while moving forward.
I think you tried a couple of times to stop kicks with your hands , this is a no no , you need them to protect your head  , use your legs to jam kicks.
Next time try this sequence , bridge the gap with a low or medium direct centreline  kick  *NOT A HOOK KICK , *then step down , Pak Sau and punch then chain punch.
I don't know if you know how to wrist latch or trap , but there was no attempt by you to control his arms and this just led to you standing there trading blows.
Stop the bobbing and weaving this moves your head and spine out of alignment with your centre and makes it very difficult to use your body as a fully integrated unit .
But congratulations on having the balls to get out there and fight and I'm sure you will do better next time.


----------



## Rion (Aug 1, 2010)

This is a saying my Sifu uses your either in or your out. Which means that when you wana be out of his range stay out when you wana be in make sure you land them shoots. Dont hover in the middle because your bond to get hit


----------



## dnovice (Aug 1, 2010)

Haakon said:


> One thing I noticed is you kept dropping your hands and leaving your head open. Your opponent didn't (or wasn't able to) take advantage of it, but someday you might fight someone who will.
> 
> Your right low kicks to his lead leg seemed to be landing pretty well, but you didn't follow them up with anything. I think if you moved in after landing those, especially the ones where you got his leg off the ground, you could have done well with a right punch to the head.
> 
> ...


 
Haakon, you're spot on. I didn't follow up on my moves... I had it in my head to do that, but i guess because I hadn't practiced that as much as i should my body didn't just do it. 

Yes, there's no ground fighting just take downs. 



mook jong man said:


> I will try to be gentle Dnovice , are you trying to apply Wing Chun in this competition or is it some freestyle thing?
> If you are supposed to be doing Wing Chun , then I noticed there were a few problem areas , now I didn't watch the whole clip , but I watched enough to offer you some advice.
> 
> These aren't in any particular order.
> ...


 
Mook jong, you don't have to be gentle. haha. My main intention is to improve the way i fight... I don't care if it looks pretty or not. so anything you think will help me improve is welcome. 

I fight trying to use wing chun, but my intention is to use it mainly in the wing chun range. I feel if i stand there sink my weight all the time... I'll become predictable and be a sitting duck for numerous strikes.

I really try to use my wing chun... When it comes naturally... i just react. its back to the drawing board and training room for me. 

thanks for your insight.  


Rion said:


> This is a saying my Sifu uses *your either in or your out*. Which means that when you wana be out of his range stay out when you wana be in make sure you land them shoots. Dont hover in the middle because your bond to get hit


 
Thats the philosophy i adhere by. however, in the fight when i went in and hit him i didn't stay in to finish the job. That has something to do with what Mook jong pointed out: even on the inside i was bouncing around. If i'd positioned my body the right way it would have been easier to utilize both hands, adn if i can easily use both hands right after one another I would be able to follow up all of my attacks naturally as haakon said. 

thanks man. 


I guess my question is how can i bring in more wing chun? Its not as easy as it sounds when you're going up against someone that also knows another martial art. I know i have to practice a lot harder. 

Is there anything that i can practice.... any drills??


----------



## dnovice (Aug 1, 2010)

Haakon said:


> You got eliminated in the first fight, but I don't think you fought badly.


 
Thanks man. I honestly like the way i looked. I know theres a lot for me too improve and that makes it even more interesting.



Haakon said:


> Did you have fun, and did you learn something from the fight?


 
Man, I had a lot of fun. Its exhilirating to push yourself. And I learned a whole lot... More practice to become a more proficient wing chun fighter.


----------



## matsu (Aug 1, 2010)

kudos dude for stepping up and having a go!

i would only say that for future "drills".... spar at half speed so you can used to using the (honestly) amazing advice you (and therefore me) have been given by mook (again) and everyone else.
my respect fella and thanks for showing sharing and helping me learn from your experience too.
matsu


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 1, 2010)

dnovice said:


> Haakon, you're spot on. I didn't follow up on my moves... I had it in my head to do that, but i guess because I hadn't practiced that as much as i should my body didn't just do it.
> 
> Yes, there's no ground fighting just take downs.
> 
> ...


 
Well it is a little bit difficult , I don't know whether you are a one leg forward stance or 50/50 both feet square on like me .

But whichever method you are , you have to lower your stance and stop bouncing around , you might as well be fighting while wearing roller skates.
Just have a look at most animals when there is a threat , they will immediately sink down and lower their centre of gravity.

You say you want to use Wing Chun in the Wing Chun range , but I put it to you that the Wing Chun range is fighting range , approximately where you can just about reach each other to kick , sure we specialise in close but we have methods we use to get in close safely.

In our method we classify it like this , you have your *BRIDGING THE GAP*: closing the distance between you and the opponent with an attack like a kick  , or step and punch.
 Then *STRIKING : *a kick is used to bridge the gap and a punch immediately follows.

 Then we have *CHI SAU: *if the opponent puts up resistance or guards himself then we must use sticking hands to trap his hands and strike through , and these days you could probably add grappling as the last range.

You also feel that you are a sitting duck while in your stance and sunk down why is that ?

I feel very vulnerable when standing up , but when I have lowered my weight and am in my stance I feel a bit like a little tank that can bulldoze straight through peoples defence.

If you are up too high in your stance even if you have the greatest hand speed and reflexes in the world you will still be affected by the opponents strikes everytime contact is made and be buffeted around like a cork floating in a rough sea.

I really think you are probably not confident and comfortable with the Wing Chun stance just yet.

It has to really become part of you and feel natural , I recommend that you spend quite a bit of time practicing moving around in your stance in all directions . 

Keep your back straight and balance centred and sink down with your hips forward , move side to side , forwards and back , also stepping forward 45 degrees out left or right and also stepping forward 45 degrees left or right with your body also angled 45 degrees to the centre.

Start off rather slow but keep continuously moving from direction to direction with particular emphasis to bursting forward as fast as you can .
Don't sink down to low as this will inhibit mobility , but down far enough so that your thighs feel springy like shock absorbers which in reality they are .

Another stance exercise is to get a rather large and burly individual to grab you by both wrists and start pushing and pulling you around like a rag doll .
You will soon learn the value of sinking down buddy  or you will be thrown all over the joint.

Think of it as a very primitive form of sticking hands , as your friend does his level best to keep you off balance . I want you to relax , sink down , keep your arms in the optimum angle - neither let them collapse nor be straightened  , shoulders relaxed , mind focused forward to his centreline , sink down and let your stance ride out the storm.

You should still practice sticking hands but the above exercise is really good for learning to relax in the stance under pressure.

While I'm on sticking hands , start learning trapping and wrist latching so you know what do do with his arms once you are in there rather than just flailing away hoping one of your punches connects.

I don't know what reflex drills you do in your lineage but you could practice bridging the gap against a partner that is circling you , and you bridge the gap with either  a low heel kick or medium heel kick , just like a centreline punch they serve a double function of guarding and attacking .

Before you move in to bridge the gap have your partner put up random guards either left or right hand forward or whatever so that the instant your foot hits the floor you are attacking his guard with a Pak Sau and punch then chain punching while moving forward .

 You have to use your chain punching to guard your centreline and keep him under pressure so that he is too busy trying to defend and can't retaliate.

But don't be disheartened champ , at least you got up there and gave it a crack .
Not only that , your willing to take a good hard look in the mirror and examine the chinks in your armour.

You have a fantastic attitude and any instructor would be proud to have you as a student.
Just think of this as a little bump in the road , and use it as experience in shaping your future training.


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 1, 2010)

guard was down around 18 secs.  I noticed that you used your arms to give more leverage for the kick but he blocked it and left you open.  Good thing it missed you 

over committed at 21 secs.  That was more of a combo which was telegraphed.  Use the kick to keep him out and watch for a reaction, then counter.  If he does nothing, do not move in.

@25 secs instead of the hook, use a straight punch or jab and anticipate his followup.

@28 seconds, you did it again.  You telegraphed your attack.

@29 sec, and again.  Not only that but you went for a round punch and he correctly read and delivered a straight kick.  That put you in a really bad spot.  

@35, You tried a gigantic body shot/uppercut that he read and stopped.

nice takedown @ 1:00

by 1:48, I noticed now that you are using lots of round punches.  I think that with more straight punches you would have applied a lot more pressure and less telegraphed actions.  

by 4:13, Keep your guard up more as I noticed you like to point your face away leaving your arm out there to keep him out when he is rushing you.


----------



## dnovice (Aug 1, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> You have a fantastic attitude and any instructor would be proud to have you as a student.
> Just think of this as a little bump in the road , and use it as experience in shaping your future training.


 
Thank you Mook jong for all the feedback. I need to ingrain everything that you said into body memory. I'm going to start practicing the things you mentioned as soon as exams are done. 

The learning process is whats the most fun. Thanks for your advice. 



coffeerox said:


> guard was down around 18 secs. I noticed that you used your arms to give more leverage for the kick but he blocked it and left you open. Good thing it missed you
> 
> over committed at 21 secs. That was more of a combo which was telegraphed. Use the kick to keep him out and watch for a reaction, then counter. If he does nothing, do not move in.
> 
> ...


 
spot on coffeerox. Watching the video, I could see that i was telegraphing way ahead of my moves. Never knew i had that problem. Thank goodness the fight was recorded. As for my gaurd, I should've known better but I didn't the moment i got on stage. I'll keep it in mind next time. Thanks.


----------



## Haakon (Aug 1, 2010)

dnovice said:


> Haakon, you're spot on. I didn't follow up on my moves... I had it in my head to do that, but i guess because I hadn't practiced that as much as i should my body didn't just do it.



I think everyone has had that happen to them, I know I sure have! They say no plan survives the first moment of battle and then we fall back on training, it sure seems so to me. The important thing is you recognize it and know what to work on, that is 90% of improvement right there.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 1, 2010)

It seems like you aren't sure which principles you're going to use.  If you're fighting from wing chun, those are the principles you need to use.  That begins with your fighting stance and movement, and extends through the particular tactics and strategies you're employing.  You can't employ wing chun tactics successfully, no matter how sound they are, if you don't start from a wing chun foundation any more than you can use principles of tank combat for an aerial dog fight.

As I understand it, wing chun is an aggressive counter attack style, right?  Where was your movement forward when attacked?  I saw one sequence were it appears you were throwing a series of several punches (probably be called chain punching, no?) and none landed because you did them in place; had you simply stepped forward with them, you'd have pummeled his body.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 2, 2010)

We were sparring yesturday and on guy thats trained for a couple years but never sparred found it difficult to move in. I will also put my hands up that I was the same at some points and was waiting for the second punch coming instead of going straight in as soon as the first punch comes.

Just shows that it is a lot harder to put it in practice when you know you may get hit so Im glad to see you giving it a good go.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 2, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> We were sparring yesturday and on guy thats trained for a couple years but never sparred found it difficult to move in. I will also put my hands up that I was the same at some points and was waiting for the second punch coming instead of going straight in as soon as the first punch comes.
> 
> Just shows that it is a lot harder to put it in practice when you know you may get hit so Im glad to see you giving it a good go.


 
It's just takes a while to develop your confidence in the guard , we have to attack the attack , this is the only way to shut the opponent down when he initiates and stop him following up with a combination of strikes .

The natural human instinct is to back away from punches not charge them down like Wing Chun does , thats one of the reasons we do Chi Sau , it teaches us aggression in always moving forward in an effort to stay in contact with the opponents arms so that we may control them and manipulate his balance with our stance.

A good exercise to develop confidence in moving in towards punches is this one , get your partner to start circling around you throwing random straight punches at your face 


You should be in your stance with your guard up in front of your head , when your partner throws the punch , step in towards him as soon as he initiates the attack .

Step in and raise both hands of your guard up at the attack , we are not concerned with what hand he is throwing , we just raise our guard up at any hand he throws.

Somewhere along the triangle / wedge that your hands form you will deflect and gain contact with his arm.

Stay focused towards the centreline and see if you can maintain the angles in your arms as you move your bodyweight in and try to effect his structure and balance.

At this stage we are not really attacking , we are only stepping in raising our guard , making contact and using our angles and stance to effect his balance.

After you become confident at moving in then start using your regular defences like Tan Sau , counterpunch etc. appropriately to deal with the particular arm he is punching with .


----------



## dnovice (Aug 2, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> We were sparring yesturday and on guy thats trained for a couple years but never sparred found it difficult to move in. I will also put my hands up that I was the same at some points and was waiting for the second punch coming instead of going straight in as soon as the first punch comes.
> 
> Just shows that it is a lot harder to put it in practice when you know you may get hit so Im glad to see you giving it a good go.


 
Thanks Dosk3n. This is why sparring is really critical... It helps you deal with the mental aspect of fighting...


----------



## dnovice (Aug 2, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> It seems like you aren't sure which principles you're going to use. If you're fighting from wing chun, those are the principles you need to use. That begins with your fighting stance and movement, and extends through the particular tactics and strategies you're employing. You can't employ wing chun tactics successfully, no matter how sound they are, if you don't start from a wing chun foundation any more than you can use principles of tank combat for an aerial dog fight.
> 
> As I understand it, wing chun is an aggressive counter attack style, right? Where was your movement forward when attacked? I saw one sequence were it appears you were throwing a series of several punches (probably be called chain punching, no?) and none landed because you did them in place; had you simply stepped forward with them, you'd have pummeled his body.


 
thanks jks. I still have a long way to go... and a lot more experimenting to do.


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 2, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> We were sparring yesturday and on guy thats trained for a couple years but never sparred found it difficult to move in. I will also put my hands up that I was the same at some points and was waiting for the second punch coming instead of going straight in as soon as the first punch comes.
> 
> Just shows that it is a lot harder to put it in practice when you know you may get hit so Im glad to see you giving it a good go.



I ran into the same exact problem. I think it's not so much moving in all the time but moving in at the right moment and then keep the pressure on.  

I think a lot about attacking their structure but I couldn't really put it together until I realize that most people have only 1 power hand and they try to trick you with their lead.  Attacking the structure could mean circling the jab, waiting for the cross, and then moving in once we counter their committed strike.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats what I kept doing, Id feel the jab to see if they ere comitted and then wait until a cross came in. Only problem with that was that it made the fight last longer than I had to and since I was being circled and had to keep facing it was using energy that didnt really need to be used.

We ended up finishing a bit early last night as someone asked to use the hall after us so we went outside and just sparred a bit again.

This time however I did what I said I would. When the jab came in I just went for it. Pak and Punch at the same time so that it was fast enough that I didnt have to worry about a cross coming in. However at one point he crosed after I hit so I turned the hand that hit straight into a Biu Sau while hitting with the had that originally used Pak Sau then I just chain punched. 

Work great I was actually happy with myself.

Dont think, just do


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 3, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Thats what I kept doing, Id feel the jab to see if they ere comitted and then wait until a cross came in. Only problem with that was that it made the fight last longer than I had to and since I was being circled and had to keep facing it was using energy that didnt really need to be used.
> 
> We ended up finishing a bit early last night as someone asked to use the hall after us so we went outside and just sparred a bit again.
> 
> ...


 
Get into the habit of always using Pak Sau and Punch and straight into a flurry of chain punches , that will usually stop any attempt at combinations .
And if need be you can always parry on the inside of his wrist while in the middle of your flurry or do the technque what you did.


----------



## matsu (Aug 3, 2010)

ive been working on alot of punching to bridge recemtly... as they punch i just punch through and see how they respond.... can i get in there and follow up or am i just averting their combo.... it really puts a few people off,as they step in , a punch flies back..
but i still need to work on everything that this thread has brought up... great thread guys... am about to print it off and keep with all my other notes and stuff.
matsu


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm I cant say Ive ever thought of printing the stuff off thats on here but I may start doing that when I see somthing interesting.


----------



## matsu (Aug 3, 2010)

i have a pile of random notes that i try to make after every session to try to drill it into my slow old brain.
i can then try to go over those notes in my home practise for the few days after iv learnt soemthing new or re visited a technique a move that i have found difficult.
 i have a folder full of random notes and i also have a pretty full how to book just form mooks notes lol
but i have whole treads from here or iv cut and pasted into word quotes and drills people have posted so i can keep and use from reference when i,m training at home and need inspiration or help with a particular technique. 
matsu


----------



## bully (Aug 3, 2010)

I would like for lots of MJMs posts to be stickied, especially the drills ones.


----------



## dnovice (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's a video of another wing chun guy... not me... going against a very versatile TKD guy, with some apparent training in jkd also. Would everything that we've discussed work in this scenario... If not, what can be changed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb9QwkZGP4g&playnext=1&videos=e42Y7IWLuSo


----------



## matsu (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry OP for mini thread hijack but i was going to try and collate all the info for specific things and put all into one thread... like chi sau- any post with info all cut and pasted into a chis sau sticky so we can all use as reference.
back to the thread...i would hazard a guess that neither guys in the second vid were particualerly experienced in their chosen arts as the wc didnt look like wc and the tkd didnt either.IMHO.
why was the wc guy standing on the end of the kicks.... if the tkd guy was any good he would have controlled the fight just with legs only.
not saying i would be any better, deffff not lol.
and again respect for getting into a ring and having a crack!
matsu


----------



## dnovice (Aug 3, 2010)

matsu said:


> sorry OP for mini thread hijack but i was going to try and collate all the info for specific things and put all into one thread... like chi sau- any post with info all cut and pasted into a chis sau sticky so we can all use as reference.


 
Aaa don't worry about it Matsu. I posted this so we can all learn, be it from the video or not... so long as we talk about what can actually work in a fight... No armchair wing chunning. lol. Props to you for working on your wing chun. 



matsu said:


> back to the thread...i would hazard a guess that neither guys in the second vid were particualerly experienced in their chosen arts as the wc didnt look like wc and the tkd didnt either.IMHO.
> why was the wc guy standing on the end of the kicks.... if the tkd guy was any good he would have controlled the fight just with legs only.
> not saying i would be any better, deffff not lol.
> and again respect for getting into a ring and having a crack!
> matsu


 
thanks Matsu. 

In regards to the other video... the wing chun guy is one of the better ones i've seen caught on film in a full contact competition. He was grounded. Moved down the center, did some paks, chain punched, loped, attacked his opponents center and had some quick hands. 

His opponent the TKD guy  might not be the best TKD guy but he would give anyone problems. He was versatile with his feet as well as his hands. Here's a better video of him versus a thai guy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4uys2TiN58&feature=related


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 3, 2010)

dnovice said:


> Here's a video of another wing chun guy... not me... going against a very versatile TKD guy, with some apparent training in jkd also. Would everything that we've discussed work in this scenario... If not, what can be changed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb9QwkZGP4g&playnext=1&videos=e42Y7IWLuSo


 
Not much evidence of Wing Chun as I know it in that video I'm afraid. ,  these are some points that stood out for me.

Improper guard , hands off the centreline , guard too low.
Hunched forward like a boxer instead of having head up and back straight.
Off balance most of the time due to his posture .
Not sunk down , bouncing around .
Needs to work on speed , punches way too slow.
Seems to hang around on the periphery of kicking range waiting to be kicked.
Seemed to be very intimidated by very flicky kicks that were lacking power hence the above point. He should have just walked straight through them and into punching range  , no need  for any leg deflections even.
Don't try and duck high kicks or pull your head back away from them , straight away your body structure is compromised and your balance is gone and you just give him another opportunity to attack , instead raise your arms high to protect your head and raise your leg at the same time so that knee almost touches elbow , we call this Full Guard then step in, or alternatively get your hands up protecting your head and move straight in and keep going then start punching.
These are Wing Chun strategies he needed to employ.

Be much more aggressive , he was way to passive . He could have bulldozed  that guy straight into the ropes many times as his opponent seem to spend a lot of the time on one foot or in mid air throwing flicky kicks
Again bridge the gap with your own kick and soon as you step down into range start attacking his lead hand with the Pak Sau and punch and then for Gods sake press the attack until the guy is backing up and off balance.
For slightly greater than kicking range distance and if you believe you might be kicked as you move in USE A CHARGING KNEE , it guards your centre as you move in and can also attack. Just take a short step forward with one foot as you raise your other knee up to guard your groin and midsection and charge straight in , once in range step down attack with pak sau and chain punching.
He needed to press the attack , he threw a few punches then would back off straight into his opponents kicking range again.
You have to get in very close so that you can dominate the centreline if the opponent is trying to resist your striking and use the bottom of your forearms to trap his arms as you are chain punching. This accomplishes a few things , it strikes the opponent , traps his arms underneath yours so he can't hit and because of the action of your forearms driving forward and  sliding over his arms it exerts pressure on his balance and destabilizes him. For this to work effectively you must be in close range , sunk down in your stance and aggressively and continuously moving forward.
A good way to practice this is to get your partner to hold his arm up very strong like he is try to resist your punching , move in with Pak sau and start chain punching , get in very close and aim for his head , but at the same keeping in contact with his arm , sawing over his arm , the angles of your forearm acts like a type of wedge . The action of the arm retracting on his arm tends to drag his arm down and the punching arm going forward pushes his arm so that he feels that he is constantly being pushed and pulled as he is being hit which keeps him off balance. ITS JUST NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO MERELY HIT WE HAVE TO CONTROL THEIR ARM AND HIT AT THE SAME TIME.
Make sure you sink down , use your stance and keep going forward.
Once you have mastered that drill you may start adding further measures for even greater control of his arm , such as wrist latching , if he is putting up too much resistance or trying to get away , when your punching arm is returning turn it into a Fook Sau and drop it  like a dead weight so that your inner forearm slides down his arm and fingers hook over the top of his arm (in what we call a latch . 

This will drag his arm down clearing the path for you strike with the other hand. Practice this drill in a continuous and relaxed fashion , one arm punches and on its return  the punch becomes a latch , at the same time your other punch is going forward and the cycle goes on an on.

 With a bit of practice you will be surprised how fast you can chain punch while inserting wrist latching into the chain punching cycle , after a while it becomes second nature and anytime you make contact with the opponents arms you will automatically start chain punching and latching . I find it to be a very fast , simple and aggressive type of trapping.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 3, 2010)

Ugh, I see so many of these videos! it drives me NUTS! I wish I could find something like this to attend.. just nothing in my area, or if there is.. impossible to find on the internet.. grumble grumble rant rant!!


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 3, 2010)

I watched a few of those videos.  One of them, the guy gets creamed by a MT fighter.  The other one did okay (karate vs wc) , he did alright in the beginning, lost it and then did better during the 2nd half.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 4, 2010)

Nabakatsu said:


> Ugh, I see so many of these videos! it drives me NUTS! I wish I could find something like this to attend.. just nothing in my area, or if there is.. impossible to find on the internet.. grumble grumble rant rant!!


 
Alot of the videos on youtube dont look like Wing Chun as the people that usually post them are people that are totally full of themself and think they are great and most likely havnt actually trained for long which makes it look like rubbish. They are just too cocky and think they are showing off but instead they are showing that they have learnt nothing.

I have mentioned in threads before that this isnt just for WC as its the same with most styles since some people start doing a MA think theyre "cool" and put them self up for all to see how "cool" they are.

There are the exceptions like the OP where people put it up for constrctive critisism. 

It will be rare for you to see a great video from a master of WC on youtube as they will have learned to be humble and confident enough in there ability not to have to show off.


----------



## Rion (Aug 4, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Alot of the videos on youtube dont look like Wing Chun as the people that usually post them are people that are totally full of themself and think they are great and most likely havnt actually trained for long which makes it look like rubbish. They are just too cocky and think they are showing off but instead they are showing that they have learnt nothing.
> 
> I have mentioned in threads before that this isnt just for WC as its the same with most styles since some people start doing a MA think theyre "cool" and put them self up for all to see how "cool" they are.
> 
> ...


                                                                  Well said


----------

